

Is a good idea to buy now an Apple device? - semasad
http://arrival.io/

======
dewey
The design is a bit more polished than the one from macrumors but I like how
they include an average and the recent rumours about the product.

[http://buyersguide.macrumors.com/](http://buyersguide.macrumors.com/)

------
th0br0
Yuck... a SPA where the back button doesn't work

